# john deere 4240s reg b960 jgm serial 348554



## amhengineering (Oct 31, 2009)

can any body help, i am trying to locate my fathers old tractors

1.john deere 4240s reg b960 jgm (uk reg) serial number 348554

2.ford 7700 1979 reg yjo 522v (uk reg) serial b505435

any information about the wereabouts of these tractors would be gratefully received

thanks andy


----------

